# BOLT OFFER @ $279 w/lifetime.



## Clifford H. Eck (Feb 22, 2019)

I saw the offer on line and phoned to place an order. I was told they were sold out. They gave me a "case number". I'm wondering if that's the same as a rain check? The add on line had an "out of stock box that was crossed out, so I thought for sure they were still available, but I missed, dog gone it.


----------



## Jetboy55 (Dec 5, 2013)

If this is the renewed Bolt 500 GB offer, than it is the same one I took advantage of about a week and a half ago. I am sorry to hear you missed the chance. I have seen these offers come up periodically, seems like about once every 2-4 months. Every time in the recent past I have decided to pass on it (my 4 yr old Roamio is working just fine). But this time I pulled the trigger, and glad I did. Hope you see another offer again soon.


----------



## Clifford H. Eck (Feb 22, 2019)

Jetboy55 said:


> If this is the renewed Bolt 500 GB offer, than it is the same one I took advantage of about a week and a half ago. I am sorry to hear you missed the chance. I have seen these offers come up periodically, seems like about once every 2-4 months. Every time in the recent past I have decided to pass on it (my 4 yr old Roamio is working just fine). But this time I pulled the trigger, and glad I did. Hope you see another offer again soon.


----------



## Clifford H. Eck (Feb 22, 2019)

Yep, you got it right. At my age speed doesn't work so good. I hope I'm fast enough next chance if there is one. The Bolt seems like just what I need, I have two Series 4 Premiere w/lifetime that work great but the Bolt with the use of the Mini's would be better. Thanks for the get back.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Jetboy55 said:


> I have seen these offers come up periodically, seems like about once every 2-4 months.


I would not say they show up that often. This one probably went fast, it's the best one I have ever seen. We have not seen repeats of these deals, they tend to morph and address different older products to move to newer ones


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I would suggest calling TiVo again to see if they can offer you the deal. IF not, hangup and try another rep. Wash rinse repeat


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

jlb said:


> I would suggest calling TiVo again to see if they can offer you the deal. IF not, hangup and try another rep. Wash rinse repeat


This advice will not work, you're just wasting your time. Not only is the sale expired, the bolt sold out within a couple days. You can talk to every rep there and it won't change a thing. It's not a customer service issue, it's a lack of stock issue. It's not like Bob, Joe, Jerry, Hank, and Bill were all stubborn but once you finally reach George stock will magically appear.

The case number is really more of a ticket number. You can call back and reference it if you have nothing else to do.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

stile99 said:


> This advice will not work, you're just wasting your time. Not only is the sale expired, the bolt sold out within a couple days. You can talk to every rep there and it won't change a thing. It's not a customer service issue, it's a lack of stock issue. It's not like Bob, Joe, Jerry, Hank, and Bill were all stubborn but once you finally reach George stock will magically appear.
> 
> The case number is really more of a ticket number. You can call back and reference it if you have nothing else to do.


Actually perhaps refurbs can show up. Say TiVo has staff checking returns to see that they work and then placing them in stock for sale. It's not out of the question that some refurbs can be available again. OP can cite his case number showing he called in during the sale.

Edit: In fact I just went to TiVo's site and the refurbs are available for purchase. Not the sale prices, but the OP can argue he called in during the sale.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I tried calling in a couple hours after I placed my order to add a remote for $20 (was also part of the sale). They said it would be $10 for the shipping since they couldn't just add it to the original order. Rep put me on hold and tried to get it waived and they would not.

Not sure how much luck one will have trying to get a sale price on something that is no longer on sale.

Other then supermarkets not too many places give rain checks.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

jcondon said:


> I tried calling in a couple hours after I placed my order to add a remote for $20 (was also part of the sale). They said it would be $10 for the shipping since they couldn't just add it to the original order. Rep put me on hold and tried to get it waived and they would not.
> 
> Not sure how much luck one will have trying to get a sale price on something that is no longer on sale.
> 
> Other then supermarkets not too many places give rain checks.


But they did give him a ticket rather than just saying sorry, you're out of luck. You are probably right, but it's worth a try.


----------

